# TXswitch order not received



## Snewman (Jul 18, 2020)

I placed an order from TXSwitch on 5/31/2020 and I have not received it yet. Given that the order was placed a while ago, I am very concerned that it has not been received. 

The tracking (via a service called 17TRACk) shows the shipment was picked upon by the shipping partner on June 24th but also states that it does not indicated receipt by USPS. Here is a snippet of that tracking:

_*“JAMAICA, NY 11434, Picked Up by Shipping Partner, USPS Awaiting Item -> Your item was picked up by a shipping partner at 7:07 am on June 24, 2020 in JAMAICA, NY 11434. This does not indicate receipt by the USPS or the actual mailing date.“*_

Should I be concerned about the order at this point? When I contact TXSwitch they provider with a 800 phone number to reach out to USPS regarding shipping, but not sure if they will able to provide me with anything useful. 

Any thoughts on my situation?


----------



## Tinkerbell (Jul 19, 2020)

Snewman said:


> I placed an order from TXSwitch on 5/31/2020 and I have not received it yet. Given that the order was placed a while ago, I am very concerned that it has not been received.
> 
> The tracking (via a service called 17TRACk) shows the shipment was picked upon by the shipping partner on June 24th but also states that it does not indicated receipt by USPS. Here is a snippet of that tracking:
> 
> ...


I have recently bought something with USPS from the US to come to the UK and it has been very very slow. It started in California then  two weeks later it was in Atlanta then two weeks later it arrived at Heathrow and I still don't have it. Don't know what the problem is with US post at the moment but I wouldn't give up hope.


----------



## XD2020 (Jul 23, 2020)

Yep.  Its because pitney bowes sucks and they are the shipping partner who has it. It’ll probably come, just takes an extra 3 or 4 weeks.


----------



## Alsusee (Jul 23, 2020)

XD2020 said:


> Yep.  Its because pitney bowes sucks and they are the shipping partner who has it. It’ll probably come, just takes an extra 3 or 4 weeks.



I have heard how badly Pitney Bowes suck when it comes to handling deliveries. I ordered something from the States to the UK and it took a few weeks. I have heard stories that they open up and inspect a lot of packages for customs purposes and can be a bit reckless in doing so


----------



## airrich (Jul 31, 2020)

i'm in the same boat as you.  shipped out on 6-17 and it seemed to have arrived at a facility near me on 6-27.  ever since then i've just been getting tracking updates with arrived at shipping partner, delivered to fdr, etc.  just basically bouncing around my area.  latest update was on 7-22, but that tracking info disappeared for some reason and the latest tracking is now from 7-20.


----------



## airrich (Aug 5, 2020)

just checked and it arrived at my local post office, set to be delivered tomorrow.  FINALLY


----------



## XD2020 (Aug 6, 2020)

airrich said:


> just checked and it arrived at my local post office, set to be delivered tomorrow.  FINALLY


Congratulations!


----------



## Noypi808 (Aug 10, 2020)

I ordered mine at twswitch and was shipped on the 6/30 but it is stuck at processing 7/5 at Zhengzhou EMS in China.  It hasn't updated for a month.  Now I am trying to get txswitch to get a refund but they claim I have to wait 45 days from the time they ship.  Has anyone got a refund from txswitch and paid via Paypal?


----------



## chrisrlink (Aug 11, 2020)

Noypi808 said:


> I ordered mine at twswitch and was shipped on the 6/30 but it is stuck at processing 7/5 at Zhengzhou EMS in China.  It hasn't updated for a month.  Now I am trying to get txswitch to get a refund but they claim I have to wait 45 days from the time they ship.  Has anyone got a refund from txswitch and paid via Paypal?


 i would be careful charge backing via paypal it doesn't end well because your breaking TOS by using it to pay for a circumvention device it's alyways risky to pay out but more risky to charge back you could have your paypal account terminated the company's that offer items like this go through "burner accounts"  I'm supprised they don't blacklist IP addresses/CC #'s to prevent them from opening an account again after they terminate one that broke TOS


----------



## happy-ending (Sep 14, 2020)

Noypi808 said:


> I ordered mine at twswitch and was shipped on the 6/30 but it is stuck at processing 7/5 at Zhengzhou EMS in China.  It hasn't updated for a month.  Now I am trying to get txswitch to get a refund but they claim I have to wait 45 days from the time they ship.  Has anyone got a refund from txswitch and paid via Paypal?


I get a refund, but I need to contact the txswitch online customer staff frequently, and they also need to confirm the package status with the shipping company and emailed you.


----------

